# Filter Power is out of control



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

I have a TETRA TEC 500 running on my 55 gallon tank. I only have goldfish in the tank right now, but everyday I see at least one fish sucked against the filter tube. I'm concerned that when I put small RBPs in there, that they are going to also be sucked in and killed. I'm trying to figure a way to put like a tube with holes or something around the filter tube to space the power away from the fish. Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Not to familiar with that filter but most have a flow control which if its on there you should used it. You can also put a sponge on the pick up but you will have to clean it out everyday.


----------



## moby (Nov 30, 2002)

chances are those gold fish were probably already dying or just died..fish are smart....they're not gonna let something suck them up unless they're weak and gonna die....so don't even worry about it.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't worry about it goldfish aren't strong swimmers like piranhas, piranhas will be able to swim against it but idoubt it has that kind of force to pull in a big fish like that unless they are dieing just liek moby said


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

How long has the tank been running? IF the tank is cycling then the fish might be dying from the cycling process, hence the reason why the filter is getting them. If the the tank is already established and such just disregard my post.

Mark


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

you can pt some elastics around it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> How long has the tank been running? IF the tank is cycling then the fish might be dying from the cycling process, hence the reason why the filter is getting them. If the the tank is already established and such just disregard my post.
> 
> Mark


exactly what I was thinking. I bet they died and got sucked to the filter.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

agrees with nitro fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can get plastic net type things to protect fish from filters and heaters that just fit around them.
however I think that it is a mixture of a filter that is way too powerfull - turn it down - and poor goldfish with no strength to get away.
it will not happen to piranhas


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

those filters only have a gph of about 480
on a 55 gallon thats half the flow id use
id go for about 1200 gph on a 55


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

turn off the filter and add a half bottle of stress zyme to each bio chamber thing on it let it sit then turn it back on
almost week long cycleing


----------

